# ATV questions



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Would 5,000 miles on an ATV (2002) be considered "high milage"?
Is Honda's "electric shift" reliable?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Trophy Specialist said:


> Would 5,000 miles on an ATV (2002) be considered "high milage"?
> Is Honda's "electric shift" reliable?




IMHO 5 grand is a lot.........my 07 griz. only has 250ish..now granted I don't ride a lot but I think you can find a machine with 1000 or less easily..... can't speak about the electric shift.....


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

5.000 is a lot of miles! do you know the maintenance history of the quad?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

5,000 is very high mileage. I have a 2002 that I can assure you has been rode and worked alot. Its got around 2,100 on it.
Now, if the price is right, that's a different story.

Start here: http://www.nadaguides.com/default.a...50587&l=1&w=23&p=38&f=5693&gc=mc&gtc=mc&any=0

Check Edmonds and the other sites for used ATV's.


----------



## pikeman1 (Jan 15, 2009)

Depends on how it was riden. If its just trail miles I would say thats just about right. Its nothing for me to put 50 miles on in one day riding old gravel roads.


----------



## 7iron (Feb 28, 2005)

5000 Miles isn't that much on a motorcycle or snowmobile. I barely ride mine and its got 2000 mi on it and its 6 years old. The one you want to buy is 7yrs old thats roughly 700 miles a year or roughly 2 miles a day. I don't think thats that much.

My .02


----------



## russfim (Jul 19, 2008)

5000 is a lot of miles, I think. Have a machine that's 10 years old and it has 2500 miles on it. Don't "hot rod" it or joy ride much--just use it to push snow and haul wood, so I think 5000 miles is a lot. Would consider buying the machine if the price was low. Biggest problem will be the carb if it's not efi. Electric starts are often OK over the years. It's the battery that needs to be kept charged full or replaced about every 3-4 years. I am not a certtified tech--just a "tinker user". I take mine in every 2 years for a check up and pay for a complete tune up, etc. Change the oil at least twice a year--summer and winter. Keep the gas fresh. Always carry and extra spark plug. Keep a can of "flat in the can" handy too. If the price is right and you like the way it runs the machine will probably be OK. Good luck!


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Thanks for the replies. The price is at just $100 below the NADA average price. I have a 2003 ATV and it does not have a speedo or odomiter on it, so I have no idea how many miles I have on mine, but I doubt it's a lot. I just use mine for utility work and rarely ride it for fun. My tires are original and they still look like new. I will likely pass on this machine and keep looking a better deal. There seems to be a lot of ATVs for sale these days.


----------



## scherbs (Dec 7, 2009)

Being a 2002 I would consider that high milage. I have a 1998 honda foreman that has about that milage and it still runs fine and is in great working condition. Hondas are known to just keep going so I wouldnt be afraid of that milage if the price is right. Make an offer if you are still thinking on it. The worst the guy can do is say no!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

It truly depends on how the ATV was driven and how it was maintained.

We have club members who do 2000-2500 miles on their ATVs in ONE year, but they really take care of them too.

And yes, Honda's ES model ATVs are very reliable.


----------



## Captain Tan Can (Nov 9, 2005)

I know a couple of guys that had problems with their electric shift while ice fishing. It froze up and one was locked in neutral and had to be towed, the other was in gear and he rode in. Both were OK after thawing out.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

russfim said:


> Biggest problem will be the carb if it's not efi. !


 EFI on a 2002 Honda?


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

5,000 miles seems like alot on a quad for that age. Friend with the honda es had same problem as mention above ice fishing on a cold day it froze up in gear and could not get it to shift.


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

5000 is tons of miles


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Definately NO EFI on ANY Honda ATV built in 2002, in fact, I dont think Honda had EFI until 2007.

For you guys that had Electric Shift [ ES ] Honda and lost your shifting?

Its as simple as going into the factory tool box on the Honda Model your driving and pulling out the shifting tool that comes with EVERY ES model Honda.

There is a shifting mechanism that protrudes out from the gearbox on the ES models and you simple attach the shifting tool to it and shift your ATV like a normal ATV until you can get the quad back and have the ES looked at.

I sold Honda's back in 2002 and RARELY did we ever have a ES model come back because it would'nt shift.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

those honda 4 cycles are like the energizer bunny. I have a 78 3-wheeler 110cc that I've used every year since I bought it new, and it just keeps on going. everything but the spark plug is original. I also have a 85 big red that is the same way that I bought last summer. Honda's are good.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

I completely agree that the older Honda's are good ATVs, however, today, Honda would be one of my LAST choices for a ATV. I've been around 3-4 wheelers since 1983.

They lack the standard features the other brands have and cost more money.Today, the other brand ATVs are just as reliable as any Honda on the market and in some cases, even more reliable.

There's not a new Honda ATV out there today that I would trade for my 800cc Can Am.


----------



## Maccool (Sep 27, 2009)

I agree with pikeman1 it just depends on how it was used, I bought a new 2009 polaris 500ho in july last year and by sept had 1200 miles on it, spent the summer up in grayling riding the orv trails and dirt roads. It never got over 40mph, never pushed or pulled anything , all the fluids were changed twice in that period and kept the air filter clean .


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

russfim said:


> 5000 is a lot of miles, I think. Have a machine that's 10 years old and it has 2500 miles on it. Don't "hot rod" it or joy ride much--just use it to push snow and haul wood, so I think 5000 miles is a lot. Would consider buying the machine if the price was low. Biggest problem will be the carb if it's not efi. Electric starts are often OK over the years. It's the battery that needs to be kept charged full or replaced about every 3-4 years. I am not a certtified tech--just a "tinker user". I take mine in every 2 years for a check up and pay for a complete tune up, etc. Change the oil at least twice a year--summer and winter. Keep the gas fresh. Always carry and extra spark plug. Keep a can of "flat in the can" handy too. If the price is right and you like the way it runs the machine will probably be OK. Good luck!


 I ride hondas and have friends with hondas that are close to twenty years old none of us have ever had a carb problem.


----------

